# Is this a symptom of damp?



## Corkheader (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi -

I have a Hobby T500, just over a year old.

Its been winterised in our drive for the last few weeks and has a breathable bikini roof cover on.

Recently we have noticed a moderate build up of condensation on the windscreen as the outside temperature drops, particularly in the evening. I have been round the van with a very basic damp meter and cant find anything obvious to indicate a damp problem.

Having had damp problems with our two previous vans we are probably a little paranoid and we will get it checked by the suppliers.

It did occur to us that it may be due to the atmospheric conditions we have had recently, the ground round here is saturated and the air has a high moisture content. Is anyone else having the same problem?

Thanks

John


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I suspect you have a ventilation problem. Your roof cover, however breathable, will block some of the air circulation that takes place via the areas round the outside of the top roof vents and that, combined with the vents underneath the van and at floor level, should ensure a good internal circulation of air usually.

Can you smell any damp - usually a good test. Your van should smell cold but fresh.

We're about to have a dry, sunny, cold day here- and in Surrey too I think. I'd suggest you open all the doors and windows, stay out of the van ( with all your moist breath!) and leave it to "air" for a few hours.

G


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

Doesn't sound like anything to worry about to me. Just means your inside is warmer than the outside. It's been so damp this year that the van is probably slightly more humid than normal and this is condensing on the coldest part of the van, the windscreen.

Keep all cupboards and draws open, any window blinds crack open a little and ensure there is a little ventilation through the van and you should be all set for winter. 

On a nice sunny day I go and give mine a good air out, opening windows and blinds for an hour so it all has a good blow through.

Normally you nose is a good indicator of damp problems. After the van has been shut up for a few days, when you first step inside if you can't smell anything... all good. If you do, go searching.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Doesn't sound a serious matter to me given the very wet and now cold weather that we have had. There is obviously some moisture in the air in the van so increase the ventilation or use one of those dehumidifying crystal absorber things you can buy in hardware shops.


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*damp*

Please dont rely on your nose to smell damp. 90% of the damp I come across doesnt smell and the owners are completely unaware. If in doubt get it properly surveyed.

In this particular case it sounds like condensation.


----------



## Corkheader (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the advice - I am a little paranoid after 3.5k estimate for damp in another van. 

Will give it a good airing today. 

John


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

A small electric fan may be of some help in circulating the air when the door or windows are open for airing. It need not be blowing warm air.
Alan


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

The windscreen will be the coldest point. If you have an _outside_ cover for the windscreen only that should help. (silver screen etc). A small dehumidifier for a few days will also bring down the humidity and help reduce the chance of condensation.
Personally I would not use a heater - though this is far from agreed. A cold dry van will keep best. Ventilation on a cold dry day (like today here) will do much the same as a dehumidifier.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Cold sunny day.
Sun shines through motorhome's windows and warms air inside van.
Greenhouse effect.
Warm air meets cold windscreen, which is cooled by outside temperature.

Condensation forms.

Not a problem


----------



## Corkheader (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks all for the reassurance and advice.

I have aired it today and have a dehumidifier running overnight.

The comment on the bikini roof cover stopping the air circulation has me thinking.

John


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I do not think damp will be an issue in the van structure, but any soft furnishings will act like a sponge for any moisture present in the van now or when you have been using it..

Like a sponge it absorbs moisture and it will give it back to the atmosphere when conditions are right inside the van.

Any heater that gives out a good dry heat will drive out any moisture in soft furnishings and stop condensation on cold metal surfaces, If you use a de humidifier you will draw out moisture from the air, but the damp air still enters from the outside through various ventilation areas so you are only drying the air and not the soft furnishings that are the real culprit that needs drying out.

Just my take on it.

ray.


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

No condensation on my windscreen but then I have external silver screens....even if we were sleeping in it I don't get any....soon as I take them off...Condensation appears....I don't think you have a problem but I would get some silver screens they are great!  

Paul


----------

